# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Clear shopping cart

## Brent

I&#39;m using the shopping cart functionality of Enterprise.  After I&#39;ve selected my items and processed them, I reload the form.  Is there a way to clear all the checkboxes on reload?

----------


## Frank Kwong

Reload does clear the checkboxes !


------------
Brent at 3/14/01 12:36:02 AM

I&#39;m using the shopping cart functionality of Enterprise.  After I&#39;ve selected my items and processed them, I reload the form.  Is there a way to clear all the checkboxes on reload?

----------


## Brent

Thanks Frank.  I may be reloading incorrectly.  I am calling a JS function that calls window.opener.reload, after I process the selected items.  Should I be using a different technique to reload?


------------
Frank Kwong at 3/14/01 11:05:03 AM

Reload does clear the checkboxes !


------------
Brent at 3/14/01 12:36:02 AM

I&#39;m using the shopping cart functionality of Enterprise.  After I&#39;ve selected my items and processed them, I reload the form.  Is there a way to clear all the checkboxes on reload?

----------


## Frank Kwong

what is wrong with the reload button ?


------------
Brent at 3/14/01 11:37:12 AM

Thanks Frank.  I may be reloading incorrectly.  I am calling a JS function that calls window.opener.reload, after I process the selected items.  Should I be using a different technique to reload?


------------
Frank Kwong at 3/14/01 11:05:03 AM

Reload does clear the checkboxes !


------------
Brent at 3/14/01 12:36:02 AM

I&#39;m using the shopping cart functionality of Enterprise.  After I&#39;ve selected my items and processed them, I reload the form.  Is there a way to clear all the checkboxes on reload?

----------

